# Stock finder by price?



## MiFFy (18 November 2009)

Hi,

   Just wondering if anyone can help me. Basically I am looking to find something (software) or somewhere (online) where I can look at ALL Listed companies on the market and categorize them into prices such as:

0 - 50c
50.1c - 1.00 

And I can change the variables to whatever I would like.... 

I have had a look at some software and cant find any information on that sort of thing.... i guess even if there was somewhere i could just go online and get a copy of ALL stocks and sort them myself would be fine.... 

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 November 2009)

*Re: Stock Finder by Price??*

I rarely use this so I don't know it's capabilities but it might be of help.

http://www.ascii-data.com/index.html


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2009)

*Re: Stock Finder by Price??*



MiFFy said:


> Hi,
> 
> .. i guess even if there was somewhere i could just go online and get a copy of ALL stocks and sort them myself would be fine....
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions?




Have a play around with these tables, it may help , it may not.


http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tables.aspx


----------



## alex keaton (18 November 2009)

MiFFy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can help me. Basically I am looking to find something (software) or somewhere (online) where I can look at ALL Listed companies on the market and categorize them into prices such as:
> 
> ...




Yeah, Spark can do this.

Goes one step further as well.

You can request a list of stock between a certain price range and then apply additional filters - ie Market Cap < 100m, or in a certain industry sector, or had traded < 100 times today


----------



## MiFFy (18 November 2009)

Thanks for the replies.... 

Nunthewiser:

This is a nice link cheers! 



alex keaton said:


> Yeah, Spark can do this.
> 
> Goes one step further as well.
> 
> You can request a list of stock between a certain price range and then apply additional filters - ie Market Cap < 100m, or in a certain industry sector, or had traded < 100 times today




Thanks for that info... whats the company that makes this software?


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2009)

*Re: Stock Finder by Price??*



nunthewiser said:


> Have a play around with these tables, it may help , it may not.
> 
> 
> http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tables.aspx




LoL at the yield leaders table...half of the top 100 have stopped paying dividends and or 
distributions (no i didn't count them all) and the table is up to date. :dunno:


----------



## alex keaton (18 November 2009)

MiFFy said:


> Thanks for the replies....
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info... whats the company that makes this software?




For Spark you can find more info here - http://iguana2.com


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2009)

*Re: Stock Finder by Price??*



So_Cynical said:


> LoL at the yield leaders table...half of the top 100 have stopped paying dividends and or
> distributions (no i didn't count them all) and the table is up to date. :dunno:





Might have to read the bit that says that some details are updated quaterly or yearly next time then bud......... sorry for the inconvenience

It is a basic guide with a few extra info in regards to the originals posters question on where to find a COMPLETE list on stocks. 

have a nice day.

( no worries Miffy happy to help)


----------

